# Solar Eclipse 08/21/2017



## Beerus (Aug 21, 2017)

hey guys i was wondering if u peeps saw the solar eclipse today i was kind of sad that it wasn't a total eclipse but still satisfying to see


----------



## Aletron9000 (Aug 21, 2017)

Yeah, i saw it. it was cool!


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 21, 2017)

I am in the U.K so we should be experiencing some of it during this next hour


----------



## Beerus (Aug 21, 2017)

i didnt have those special glasses so i looked in the lake and saw the suns reflection


----------



## queendude (Aug 21, 2017)

Im in Poland and nothing happened 


So 

Just a normal day for me


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 21, 2017)

I didnt have glasses, this was indirect method with binoculars
nyc 72% coverage, it started getting cloudy right at peak


----------



## Mat37 (Aug 21, 2017)

Will be soon in france


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 21, 2017)

Beerus said:


> hey guys i was wondering if u peeps saw the solar eclipse today i was kind of sad that it wasn't a total eclipse but still satisfying to see


Finally someone who cares. 

I didn't see it. So guess another time.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 21, 2017)

it was about 92% here in Norfolk Virginia if they (gamefreak) made eclipse version instead of US/UM imagine if today was the release date in NA XD


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 21, 2017)

I pulled a Galileo just now and looked right up from the backyard, the Sun piercing my eyes. From what I read on a local news site, it started at 1:30PM, but at that time, it was partially cloudy and I was eating dinner. So I probably missed it.


----------



## Lia (Aug 21, 2017)

it's *CLOUDY

*


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Aug 21, 2017)

Beerus said:


> hey guys i was wondering if u peeps saw the solar eclipse today i was kind of sad that it wasn't a total eclipse but still satisfying to see


Nothing happened. All hyped for nothing. Good thing I didn't buy those glasses.
Also, _*CLOUDY*_.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 21, 2017)

I saw it. I work at a shop so we had welders visors and could look directly at it. Kinda neat.


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Aug 21, 2017)

i live in turkey so i might have missed it idk


----------



## rileysrjay (Aug 21, 2017)

Got 100% totality and no clouds here in Georgia.
It was really cool, you could even see a couple of the planets in the sky!


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 21, 2017)

was lame with a camera but with tye glasses pretty neat(from Chicago land area) 




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lia said:


> it's *CLOUDY
> 
> *





Thunder Hawk said:


> Nothing happened. All hyped for nothing. Good thing I didn't buy those glasses.
> Also, _*CLOUDY*_.


if you had the glasses you could still see it even with clouds, at least that's the case for me


----------



## Lacius (Aug 21, 2017)

I live in St. Louis, and it was beautiful.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 21, 2017)

Our local newspaper's website were given photos from a more prepared person than I ever could've been.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 21, 2017)

well, I'm European, but at least I saw a live strea-- *OH MY GOD, ANDROID OREO*


----------



## Returnofganon (Aug 21, 2017)

Anyone else here in the totality? Chesterfield, Mo checking in here, I have some pics to share brb


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 21, 2017)

We had 97% coverage here. Definitely got dark out. Had a little sliver of sun at the top. All in all, good experience.


----------



## Returnofganon (Aug 21, 2017)

Here are some pics my friends took, I saw what the yellowish one was but couldn't get any good photos. Definitely one of the coolest things I have ever seen 


Spoiler


----------



## drenal (Aug 21, 2017)

I was stuck in school the whole time, and since I live in Louisiana, we didn't get totality. After school, everyone was talking about how the eclipse sucked.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 22, 2017)

Yup, caught a pretty good view of it. Seattle had 90%+ coverage and clear skies all day.


----------



## m_babble (Aug 22, 2017)

Watched it from the beach in Chicago. Pretty cloudy here. About 87% coverage.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 22, 2017)

I saw it, but it was a partial eclipse. I live too far in the north I guess.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 22, 2017)

Beerus said:


> hey guys i was wondering if u peeps saw the solar eclipse today i was kind of sad that it wasn't a total eclipse but still satisfying to see


It was a total eclipse from Andrews, North Carolina which is where I watched it from.


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 22, 2017)

I saw it at about 80% eclipsed, in Ohio. Total eclipse was a few hours' drive south. I had no desire to be a part of that traffic hairball.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 22, 2017)

People were freaking out here but I don't think it did anything exciting for where I am.

I worked through it, and I wasn't really too fussed. The sun felt less harsh this morning though, dunno if that was a side effect. Was nice either way.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 22, 2017)

oddly it got hotter durrinfg the eclipse here yesterday


----------

